# Infrared or Ultraviolet photography anyone?



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> ...When I feel like taking IR shots I bring my modified G3 (www.infraredimpressions.com)...


Check out Wasserpest's awesome IR picture site.

I've dabbled with IR photography in the past with my old film camera and IR films.

Anyone else do IR shooting or interested in it?

http://www.kolarivision.com/

Then there is also UV photography to get a bee's eye view of the light spectrum.

http://savazzi.freehostia.com/photography/schuler.htm


















http://www.lifepixel.com/galleries/uv-ultraviolet-photography-gallery


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Never heard of it until now but it looks really neat!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Oooh.. Can anyone say shrimp pics?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow they need to add these settings on the new DSLR's


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Lots of Orchids have UV stripes that point to the Pollen - like a runway for pollenating insect!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

A lot of Olympus shooters convert their cameras to IR and the shots are more like a negative, you can see them on the DPReview forum but UV is new to me. If I didn't see these photos side by side I would think the second photo was an African American Female but why does it leave some of the color behind in the flower photo? Ok got ya, but it's bizarre.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm finding all kinds of resources for UV band pass and IR band pass filters and you can even buy preconverted cameras for a reasonable price.

Notice how her eyes are black. We have UV blocking built in to our eyes. It's not 100% effective so you'd still want UV blocking eye wear when out in the sun.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you buy special lenses to take these kinds of photos or do you need a whole new kind of camera?


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope the woman in the example photo eats something very soon...she looks starved..


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

mmccarthy781 said:


> Can you buy special lenses to take these kinds of photos or do you need a whole new kind of camera?


If you can see your IR remote control flashing in your camera's LCD screen or a picture, you can take IR pictures, although you might not be able to do it hand held as the exposure times would be measured in seconds. You'll need to get an IR filter for around fifty something bux. You can pay for someone else to convert yours or just buy an already converted camera. I saw a converted Canon G3 on auction over at E-bay. Same model Wasserpest has.

As for UV you can try getting one of those incandescent black light bulbs and carefully breaking it open and use a piece as a 'woods glass' UV pass visible light blocking filter. Optics will kinda suck, but it would be a good proof of concept to see if your camera will work with UV before you sink fifty bux into a optical camera filter.

Most of these pictures you are seeing have been post processed in Photoshop or other program to get the colors more normalized.

http://www.lifepixel.com/tutorials/infrared-photoshop-videos


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

One of these days I'll grab a cheap body and get the IR sensor installed.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd say your best bet is a full spectrum conversion with RAW capability and external lens filters. You get the best of everything.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Depends on how strong the AA filter is on the body but to get the best results it's best to send your body in for the conversion.

You can do so in post processing as well but the results will still vary. There are workflows out there that you should be able to look up.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Flowers in Ultraviolet
Arranged by Plant Family

IR photography is easy. All you need is a camera that has a good white balance capability and either an internal IR filter or external lens filter.

UV is much more problematic. You can get a camera converted to full spectrum so it can see both IR and UV, but most all lenses are fairly UV opaque due to the nature of the glass, lens cement and optical coatings. A dedicated UV lens costs a few grand or more. You can get enlarger or copier lenses to do the trick if you can craft a DIY focusing and camera mount.


----------

